# Marshall launches new MLC - learning platform



## George Dickens

Man wish I had this when I ws a young person 
An online campus!







Coming Soon - Music Learning Collective US


UK launch in Feb’ 22 Available in the US and other territories soon!




musiclearningcollective.us






looks pretty cool


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Nice!

Youth has a BIG advantage on us older people...

I remember waiting all month for the latest issue of "Guitar for the Practicing Musician" to arrive in my mail box!, so I could learn a new riff!

You tube is another tremendous tool...

Weather learning a riff, repairing an old amp, or how to use a modern modeler.....You tube probably has numerous videos on said topic!

Looks like the Marshall "College" is coming to the United States as well!

Nice!


----------

